# guess what guys



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't shot much this season Dylan. But I'm so tired of this heat too.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea, it is very hot! I tough it out and shoot, but not for long! I'm ready for mid October! I'm ready for waterfowl and deer season! I'm gonna really check those trail cameras!!!!
Ben


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You got that right BH96. I'm definitely ready for waterfowl season. Hope I can get my SX3 soon.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Your getting a sx3. i have a sx2 and im happy with that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm ready for indoor season but more I'm ready for the resort to close down for the season... An really wanna get school done


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> You got that right BH96. I'm definitely ready for waterfowl season. Hope I can get my SX3 soon.


im more ready for dove season there are a ton of doves in my area


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nehunter22 when does dove season start for yall?


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

september 1 hopefully ill be whackin and stackin doves before deer season starts the 15


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow yall are lucky deer season in texas starts octobor 1 and dove starts i think a week before deer


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> Your getting a sx3. i have a sx2 and im happy with that.


Yep. I'm buying the Black Shadow version. Ill be hunting turkey and waterfowl with 3.5" and hunting everything else with 2.75".


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

NEhunter22 said:


> im more ready for dove season there are a ton of doves in my area


I've never been dove hunting. I love pheasant and quail hunting though.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> I've never been dove hunting. I love pheasant and quail hunting though.


you should try it its a blast P.S i love pheasant and quail also


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

NEhunter22 said:


> you should try it its a blast P.S i love pheasant and quail also


I prolly will one of these days.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im ready to sit 20 feet in the air and freeze my butt off for hours on end. Then head home and fling some lincoln logs at some paper inside a nice, comfortable, heated building.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

It has been over 100 for over a month straight here! Its just to dang hot! But yes I am glad to see winter just arond the corner aswell.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

underdog145 said:


> Im ready to sit 20 feet in the air and freeze my butt off for hours on end. Then head home and fling some lincoln logs at some paper inside a nice, comfortable, heated building.


agreed! i'm looking forward to huntin too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You guys will have to sit out there and freeze for me this go round... I'm just gonna play with the orange army for 9days


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

N7709K said:


> You guys will have to sit out there and freeze for me this go round... I'm just gonna play with the orange army for 9days


Dude... That's cheating. Haha.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> You guys will have to sit out there and freeze for me this go round... I'm just gonna play with the orange army for 9days


that's not fair.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That may be boys, but Thats how it is for me for a bit


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wish I had somewhere close to shoot indoor. If so I would shoot indoor and it would b great since its so hot here in Florida.
I got a 3-d shoot tomorrow in Georgia for our outdoor ministry that weave and we r putting on the shoot.
Shot a 187 last time but I could have done better.and that was a 20 Target course.


----------

